# Texas breeder search



## Txaggietech (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi! At the start of our breeder search after 6 months of debating on breed and timing.  We are looking to bring home a pup as soon after Dec. 7 as possible so now is the time to be narrowing it down. We lost our family pet after 13 years last summer and now feel ready to love again. Past experience with fostering high drive dogs and looking forward to the journey!

We want a female, smooth coat. Prefer black and tan coloring and small to standard build. Other than that still learning and figuring out all the lingo! I'd prefer working (I think) as about 25% of me hopes to train in SAR. Very, very minuscule past experience with a SAR group a lifetime ago with a foster that I really enjoyed. 

So far I have sent out emails to:

Germelhaus
GerdesHaus
Von Tal der Schatten
Von Eintze
Rallhaus

Any words of wisdom or caution? Any breeders I should check with that I haven't? If there is any on my list that are no gos I would appreciate a PM.


----------



## lcordova (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi,

I´ve did a lot of research regarding breeders in TX. If you want to PM me I can share with you what I learned in the process.... If my memory is OK, I believe most of the breeders you mentioned are around DaFW with the exception of Rallhaus which is in Houston....

Of the breeders you mentioned, by far the one I´ve always seen excellent reviews is Germelhaus. 

Good luck!


----------



## Txaggietech (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks, I pm'd you.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Have you checked out Vollkommen in Amarillo?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Van Meerhout German Shepherds


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

Van Meerhout or Germelhaus for a working line.


----------



## dragontail (Jul 15, 2014)

How about rallhaus ? It's located in Houston area


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

I also like Rallhaus. OP did say working line though.


----------



## Txaggietech (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks all! I've chatted with Germelhaus a bit and will hopefully be putting down a deposit as soon as she finds out if her latest breeding took. Timing would be perfect from us returning from vacation. 

That gives me 4 solid months to study!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

:thumbup:


----------



## CoraGirl (Jun 15, 2014)

We plan on getting a puppy from her next year. We went and visited her place and chatted. She has some great looking dogs!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

A guy in our obedience club has two dogs from there- both very nice


----------

